# Bugs Porn :P



## orionmystery (Sep 26, 2011)

More bugs porn  Bugs Porn | Up Close with Nature


----------



## StringThing (Sep 26, 2011)

Bow Chika-wow-wow

Some beautiful captures there.  Very nice!


----------



## molested_cow (Sep 26, 2011)

It's very hard for me to imagine having a folder of these photos.....


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 26, 2011)

StringThing said:


> Bow Chika-wow-wow
> 
> Some beautiful captures there.  Very nice!



Thanks StringThing.


----------



## tpe (Sep 26, 2011)

Great shot and what a collection. It is also amazing just how much time bugs spend on these endevours .

Tim


----------



## JAC526 (Sep 26, 2011)

I wonder how much time he spent capturing those endeavors?


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 26, 2011)

molested_cow said:


> It's very hard for me to imagine having a folder of these photos.....


 


tpe said:


> Great shot and what a collection. It is also amazing just how much time bugs spend on these endevours .
> 
> Tim


 


JAC526 said:


> I wonder how much time he spent capturing those endeavors?



Thanks molested_cow, Tim, JAC526. These images were collected over a period of time


----------



## addicted2glass (Sep 26, 2011)

Ooohhh! yeahh! Ahhh! baby  !!!

between couples is one thing.



 I have a shot of some disgusting creature behaving inappropriately on City Property.
Should the city be held reasonable for this creatures actions?

What if children were present.  

 What some of these repulsive animals get away with!



For all I know NYC may already be secretly eradicating all the squirrels in the parks because of this photo and zero tolerance/lawsuit  mindset.


"These view are not the views or opinions of the photo forum Just me" - jg


----------



## JAC526 (Sep 26, 2011)

orionmystery said:


> molested_cow said:
> 
> 
> > It's very hard for me to imagine having a folder of these photos.....
> ...




Yeah I bet....I mean it can't be that common of an occurrence? Or maybe I just need to pay closer attention? Either way....good shots.


----------



## orionmystery (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks again JAC, thanks addicted2glass.

Anyone has any idea what #3 were? Moths or lacewings?


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Sep 27, 2011)

StringThing said:


> Bow Chika-wow-wow



LOL

Very good. Are you specializing in bug porn? Any financially rewarding outlet for that? :lmao:


----------

